# Moebius Jekyll Glow Square Box



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

I've got this sinking feeling I missed out on the Jekyll Glow square box. I remember thinking that I needed to order one and I forget if I did!!!

Can anybody tell me if this has already been released? Are there any left? _HELP!!!_


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

You're in luck.

Try here:

link


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

They will be coming in country in the same shipping container as the Voyager sometime in November. Frank showed me some pics at Chiller of the newly RETOOLED head that will include a mouthful of teeth (the teeth are an all new sculpt by the Chinese, NOT the wimpy flashlike outcroppings of the original kit). This run will be in black, clear and glow styrene and despite the additional (re)tooling, will still retail for $25. These will be available from many online retailers as well as in hobby shops. I WILL be getting these in (as soon as I sell through on the Chiller glowkits I already have...)
Tom


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

? Will the retooled head with teeth be both in GLOW and non Glow in the Square box.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

LT Firedog said:


> ? Will the retooled head with teeth be both in GLOW and non Glow in the Square box.


Retooled head will be in both glow and brown plastic. I will offer the retooled heads on the site next week most likely. We should be asking for a small amount for shipping and handling on them to cover the cost of shipping in from China, then to the customer. Thanks.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

There ya go, straight from the source. My bad on the black styrene Frank, I thought that's what you told me at Chiller (in my defense it WAS a busy weekend...)  
Tom


----------



## LT Firedog (Nov 14, 2001)

Moebius said:


> Retooled head will be in both glow and brown plastic. I will offer the retooled heads on the site next week most likely. We should be asking for a small amount for shipping and handling on them to cover the cost of shipping in from China, then to the customer. Thanks.


Again Frank, You are TOP SHELF in my book. You make a top of the line product with just one minor flaw {teeth missing from Dr.J) and that wasn’t even anyone’s fault. Most model companies would have let it slide as OH well we did our best. Not you, oh well doesn’t seem to be in your vocabulary.

I will say it again YOU DA MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Are the new retooled head and mouth kits of Dr. Jekyll included in both the new square and long glow boxes,or must they be ordered seperately.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Yeah, I'm a little unclear on that as well.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The new head parts are only in the square box kits. The square box includes the revised head parts in both Glow and in Brown plastic. 

There is no additional production of long box kits planned at this date, and all existing long box kits contain the original head parts.

Dave


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Moebius said:


> Retooled head will be in both glow and brown plastic. I will offer the retooled heads on the site next week most likely. We should be asking for a small amount for shipping and handling on them to cover the cost of shipping in from China, then to the customer. Thanks.


This is great news. I have two models (as many here do too I would imagine), so will need two heads. What should I expect to pay on these shipped?

Thanks for the update, and effort, on this.

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Geoff Boaz said:


> This is great news. I have two models (as many here do too I would imagine), so will need two heads. What should I expect to pay on these shipped?
> 
> Thanks for the update, and effort, on this.
> 
> ...


Best thing is to send me an e-mail over at the Moebius site. Nothing posted yet on them, and I actually hadn't figured on what to do for customers that need multiple. I'll have an answer for you by the time I get your e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks, I'll fire an email to you tomorrow (Monday).

Regards,

Geoff


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Sounds like if I get two retooled heads in the glow box, then I'm covered for having an extra for my long box version.


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Sent you an email Frank (to Cus Service one from your site), thanks again.

Geoff




Moebius said:


> Best thing is to send me an e-mail over at the Moebius site. Nothing posted yet on them, and I actually hadn't figured on what to do for customers that need multiple. I'll have an answer for you by the time I get your e-mail. Thanks!


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow, As most of you know, the Wonderfest and Chiller versions of the longbox Frightning lightning kits were individually numbered. The new Squarebox Glow kits will be numbered in the same way. Frank emailed me today, and told me his case of sample kits came in today. He only had #1-12 of the kits, and remembered that (by a stroke of luck!) I had #4 of both earlier versions. He was kind enough to offer kit number 4 of the square box to me so I could complete my collection. The rest of the kits should be showing up at the distributors soon. Because all the rest of the kits are going to directly to the distributors , getting particular numbers might be nigh impossible.I wasnt the first kid on the block to get Nosferatu, but I might just be the first, besides Frank, to get a square box Hyde Bwaahaahaaaa...


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool! And I remember reading somewhere that the Voyager model was on the same boat as the Glow Hyde model. Along with Nosferatu, that means I could have three new models to work on during Thanksgiving break. Perfect timing.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Ravenauthor said:


> Cool! And I remember reading somewhere that the Voyager model was on the same boat as the Glow Hyde model. Along with Nosferatu, that means I could have three new models to work on during Thanksgiving break. Perfect timing.


Actually the Voyager should be in on Friday. Hopefully Monday they start to ship. The Glow Jekyll is about a week behind, different shipment unfortunately. I did get one case of the Glow today as samples. It was 1-12 as Otto stated, and remembering he had #4 I gave him a shout. Box looks great in my opinion, just like the 69's I remember having years ago!


----------

